# Dont......turn.......around!!!!!!



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

pmsl thats a cracking photo


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL

omg your dog looks really evil!!! I'm sure she's not though


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

LMAO!!! thats a great pic!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL great pic..... is he use to them?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

As evil as the dog looks here.....she loves the hamster, kisses and everything, but he send hammy flying lol, she love the hamster and the rabbit! soooo cute!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aw that's sweet , Archie is the same, is all kisses to the small furries at home but different story on a walk


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

pmsl!! that is complete classs!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

That's really good!!! 
Have run out of rep, but will put it on my list!!

Sh xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hehe! The hamster (am I right?) certainly knows something is going off!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Shazach said:


> That's really good!!!
> Have run out of rep, but will put it on my list!!
> 
> Sh xx


thank you  x



sequeena said:


> Hehe! The hamster (am I right?) certainly knows something is going off!


haha yup your right, it was a fluke photo the dog just creeped in making the hamster freeze i couldnt stop laughing when i saw this lol, i just wanted to share it


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

That's quite a sinister photo!! Very funny tho, and perfect caption


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats a great pic! It made me laugh! Blob for you!

Char
xxx


----------



## _Lesley_ (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats a brilliant picture - talk about having your camera ready at the right moment lol


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Great Picture!!
Sad to say but if my dog had been in the background there would have been no picture!!!
DT


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Great Picture!!
> Sad to say but if my dog had been in the background there would have been no picture!!!
> DT


LOL


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hahaha what a Brilliant photo AS!!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! it really was pot luck!!  everytime i see it it makes me laugh, glad you all like it


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great photo :thumbsup:
Really made me laugh :lol::lol:
It was ind of you to prepare a fully balanced meal for him and plate it up so beautifully.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

brilliant photo

juliex


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Brilliant picture, although i couldn't help but go arrgghh when i seen it lol!
That is so great that she gets on well with them!
x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant photo!xx:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

If that was my dog, I think by the time I'd gotten my camera, the hamster would have been nowhere in sight, if you know what I mean... Lol.

My Bailey doesn't like my hamsters.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Great photo :thumbsup:
> Really made me laugh :lol::lol:
> It was ind of you to prepare a fully balanced meal for him and plate it up so beautifully.


hehe  peoples firdt reactions are like uh, whys your hamster on a plate??? lol 

im glad everyone likes the photo


----------

